# Lathe metal roofing?



## Stan ETenn (Feb 9, 2005)

We're ready to recover our roof at our church. We're getting different opinion concerning whether to lathe under the 29 gauge metal roofing we want to install. One wants to strip the shingle roofing and refelt and then install the metal roofing. Another wants to strip or lathe with 1" X 4" 's and then screw down the metal roofing. We'd appreciate any advice on this project. Thanks


----------



## jmorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

29 gauge is too light. I never see anything less than 26 guage or 24 gauge over supports. I'm sure that if metal this thin is installed over 1x4's it will bend and deform. The hinner the matal, the beeter the deck surface has to be. The metal roofing mfr's have tables listing the approved spans for supports for all of the guages & profiles they offer. AEP-Span, MBCI, Berridge, IMSA,& Metal Sales are some companies. Type "metal roofing" into Google.
Jim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I agree with jm, 29 ga is too light for almost anything and oilcans even on solid decking.


----------



## Stan ETenn (Feb 9, 2005)

Whatever the standard gauge steel roofing on the latest houses and churches is what we will be using. It's usually spanned 18" to 24". Thanks


----------



## johnboy52 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Type of roof*

What type of metal roof are you going to installing, does it have a name, like pro panel or rugud rib? Is it a standing seam type or are the panels 3ft. wide, with small ribs spaced aprox. 9" apart. It matters...


----------



## Stan ETenn (Feb 9, 2005)

It's the 3ft. panels. They have the 25 yr. warrenty. With the steep fall on our roof I think they will last much longer. I think it's important to be sure they are installed right.


----------



## johnboy52 (Nov 28, 2004)

that type of metal roof is usally sold in 29 gauge, you can get it in 26 gauge if you feel it's worth it. You must tear off the roof on now, even though the sales people say you don't have to. You must have solid decking. I've installed plenty of these roofs mostly in the mountains, on cabins, and summer homes. Their very popular, and come in many colors. Ther are some tricks to know installing this roof, like you must take every nail out that will not lay flat, after you tear off the old roof, as this roof will transfer any bump right through, and you will see it, especialy on a steep pitch. That means no cap nails used on the paper either, you can only use small stapels to install the paper, (hammer tacks), or you will see every nail! The screw pattern is every 9" across and every row is every 2ft. up-follow me? Look at where the screws are to be installed, There is a sheet showing screw placement. The paper you use had better be 30lb type 2 (heavy)


----------



## johnboy52 (Nov 28, 2004)

I can help you more on the installation of this type of roof, if you wish e-mail me and use your e-mail so I can get back to you. If this roof is installed correctly on a step pitch it will work just fine.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope it isnt the trapezoid panel like on metal buildings.....that stuff is horrible looking.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Stan ETenn said:


> We're ready to recover our roof at our church. We're getting different opinion concerning whether to lathe under the 29 gauge metal roofing we want to install. One wants to strip the shingle roofing and refelt and then install the metal roofing. Another wants to strip or lathe with 1" X 4" 's and then screw down the metal roofing. We'd appreciate any advice on this project. Thanks


Why would you attempt to do this yourself? You need professional help with the design of your roof. I don't know where your differing opinions are coming from, but I hope its not contractors. You have given us no data on your roof, whatsoever, so nobody here can guide you on what to do.

You cannot just slap a new roof over what you have without knowing the design load of the current structure, but generally speaking you do not want to roof over an existing roof.

Dont be fooled by warranties. There is only one metal roofing manufacturer that issues a 20 year _*Water-Tight*_ warranty that I know of. There are other metal roof suppliers that tout long term warranties, and they are limited to the finish, or to leaks _*Through the Panel*_, not around it.

Metal roofs have to be _*specified, designed, and installed properly *_or they will leak from day one till you tear them off. If all of the above is done right, they will last 50+ years with minimal maintenance.

You need help. I can tell by your post.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

AaronB said:


> I hope it isnt the trapezoid panel like on metal buildings.....that stuff is horrible looking.


The trapezoidal shape broken into the panels on Trapezoidal Structural Standing seam roofs is functional. It is there so the roof can support the live loads it will be expected to carry. The panels generally span 5 feet and do not require a structural deck below. They are used on large pre-engineered buildings where cost per sq foot of space is of paramount importance. They are not meant to be aesthetically pleasing like an architectural standing seam roof. Besides, I bet the female panels look pretty good to the male ones. :laughing:


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

1. The OP never told us the name of the product so we are all still guessing as to what spec to follow. 

2. Sounds like something other than SS, possibly a stone coated panel given the size the OP provided. 

3. Its an eight year old thread :huh: and we still dont know what the roof type is.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

AndyWRS said:


> 1. The OP never told us the name of the product so we are all still guessing as to what spec to follow.
> 
> 2. Sounds like something other than SS, possibly a stone coated panel given the size the OP provided.
> 
> 3. Its an eight year old thread :huh: and we still dont know what the roof type is.


I have asked the guys that run this sight time and again why old posts come up bold, making us think they are new ones, but they haven't fixed it yet. They really dont do anything the regulars ask them to, like going back to the old face, which was way more user friendly. Its like MS Office, the best version was 5.1 what are we on now 14? I guess the programers have to justify their income.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

jagans said:


> I have asked the guys that run this sight time and again why old posts come up bold, making us think they are new ones, but they haven't fixed it yet.....


This is news to me- never seen this issue before. I will forward this issue up the ladder.
Each post is time stamped too. Maybe look at that stamp before replying?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> This is news to me- never seen this issue before. I will forward this issue up the ladder.
> Each post is time stamped too. Maybe look at that stamp before replying?


You mean old posts do not come up bold on your computer for no apparent reason?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

AndyWRS said:


> 1. The OP never told us the name of the product so we are all still guessing as to what spec to follow.
> 
> 2. Sounds like something other than SS, possibly a stone coated panel given the size the OP provided.
> 
> 3. Its an eight year old thread :huh: and we still dont know what the roof type is.


Well, if they followed their original approach I know what kind it is:

Dented, and leaking.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

jagans said:


> You mean old posts do not come up bold on your computer for no apparent reason?


Nope- not that I recall- but I've seen old posts responded to :jester:
I passed a note onto the powers that be in regards to this- lets see where it goes.....


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> Nope- not that I recall- but I've seen old posts responded to :jester:
> I passed a note onto the powers that be in regards to this- lets see where it goes.....


Weird. It happens to me all the time, and I cant see the date of the original post.

I also used to have a nice Gray title and toolbar and now I have this robins egg blue 57 Cadillac color that sucks.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I just figured ol' Jagans there got tired of waiting for people to post up now questions so he was digging up old threads! :laughing:

Also I haven't noticed any old posts showing up as new.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I get the *blue* also, but thats because i am not logged in and just browsing the posts...when i am logged in, i get the black colors and new threads and / or posts are in *bold* type.

The non logged in blue does not distinguish between new and old posts / threads, you only get that when your logged in...i assume this is how it is suppose to be working.


----------

